# Who's the next Cher, Streisand or Ross, etc?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

probably Ariana Grande or Taylor Swift, no? maybe we could ask if Lady Gaga wants a title?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

who cares?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> who cares?


excellent point


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Who do the gays like?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Who do the gays like?


best suggestions so far


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> who cares?


This is great. You don’t care so hard you had to post it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> This is great. You don’t care so hard you had to post it.


Let it be known that I really could care less  No point not caring if nobody knows.

I was never a fan of any of the others although Diana Ross with The Supremes had some great hits.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Let it be known that I really could care less  No point not caring if nobody knows.
> 
> I was never a fan of any of the others although Diana Ross with The Supremes had some great hits.


I think if you could care less, you should do so. Why limit yourself?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lady Gaga is a killer singer.

This song in the theatre raised every hair on my arms.

Even Cooper sounds great.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> I think if you could care less, you should do so. Why limit yourself?


Hmmm, perhaps that didn't mean what i thought it did. 

I'll work on caring less, but it's going to be difficult.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Hmmm, perhaps that didn't mean what i thought it did.
> 
> I'll work on caring less, but it's going to be difficult.


 I'm just being a grammar cop. The expression "I couldn't care less" implies that caring less is impossible, whereas if you "could care less", then you must care a little. Although I like the implication that you "could care less, but you don't care enough to put in the effort of caring less" because it's ironically funny.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> who cares?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> I'm just being a grammar cop. The expression "I couldn't care less" implies that caring less is impossible, whereas if you "could care less", then you must care a little. Although I like the implication that you "could care less, but you don't care enough to put in the effort of caring less" because it's ironically funny.


I understood you the first time


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Carrie Underwood has surpassed all of them


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cher looked hot when she was younger and half naked; that's all I care about.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said "who cares" ...I kinda like that thought...
For practical reasons, Cher, Streisand and Ross had nothing in common.
but Cher has been duplicated a thousand times...Streisand much tougher to mimic and Ross was basically a pop singer and lets face it, there are plenty of those around.
But just to amuse myself, I'll play the game.
Ok ...
*Who's the next Cher, Streisand or Ross* ?

Has to be Beth Hart....

I didn't know who she was till last night when I spent half an hour looking at her many you tube videos...
This woman is truly a chameleon and the video I am presenting is just one phase of what she does.
There should be some king of "warning" before you watch it but what the hell...
most of us are grownups in here anyways.
enjoy this performance....its worth the price of admission...
G.





another side of Beth Hart


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

More like the next Janis, but yeah, great voice.

And about that I actually do care 



GTmaker said:


> davetcan said "who cares" ...I kinda like that thought...
> For practical reasons, Cher, Streisand and Ross had nothing in common.
> but Cher has been duplicated a thousand times...Streisand much tougher to mimic and Ross was basically a pop singer and lets face it, there are plenty of those around.
> But just to amuse myself, I'll play the game.
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pink


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> More like the next Janis, but yeah, great voice.
> And about that I actually do care


First thing I thought of when I heard her version of "Id rather go blind".
As for Janis.... what a true unique artist....!
I think many have tried to mimic but as far as I can tell, they have all failed.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So Beth is the next Babs? I didn't get the impression this was the place to nominate singers you actually like ? 
I agree with the gaga suggestion, she's already got a leg up having done the _Star is Born_ flick. 
But whatever happened to that Arugula chick?


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Uh...

Me?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> So Beth is the next Babs? I didn't get the impression this was the place to nominate singers you actually like ?
> I agree with the gaga suggestion, she's already got a leg up having done the _Star is Born_ flick.
> But whatever happened to that Arugula chick?


Arugula made a big splash but seems to be lacking staying power, in a way I feel Britney is similar. Impact on pop culture and then novelty acts. Agreed on Gaga as probably one of the big current talents, she seems artsy and evolves herself. Taylor is popular and will probably have the biggest pile of cash in the end, she's taking/making good business decisions. Clarkson is a real talent but is sometimes overlooked. I want to bring up Rihanna but I don't know enough on where she's at. Beyoncé will probably reign supreme.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rihanna will drift away from music I think, too much other stuff going on. I'd like to see Kacey Musgraves get bigger than Swift.  She's the real deal.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cher, streisand and ross... 3 different kinds of divas. 
i really don't think cher was anything special. sure, she was a good entertainer, but as a singer i wouldn't put her among the "greats". she was pretty for a while, and a fair actress. but truth is, more hype than anything else.
streisand, now she could sing. and she was pretty for a little while too. a pretty decent actor. not so much of a dancer afaik.
ross? well, she could sing, but again, i wouldn't put her in the same class with say...whitney huston or mariah carey.

i don't think we will ever see the likes of the ladies mentioned in the o/p. 
a modern day cher type? i'm tempted to say britney spears. she can't act, but is a better dancer. singing ability is about the same afaict. 
maybe a closer one to streisand could be celine dion, but afaik she doesn't act
diana ross? i don't see anyone doing what she did, with the authority she had. there could be someone that i didn't think of though.

that said, i want to post a pic of xtina, because she is the definition of sexy (for a blonde) but otherwise she has nothing to do with this thread at all.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I really like @Milkman 's suggestion. Adele is there too, IMO. But Pink is better. For me. Classic, saucy, fantastic live performer and singer. And she uses actual guitars and musicians too!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Gaga was my first thought, but Pink tracks too. I don’t think Pink has done a Vegas residency yet. Gaga starts next year. We have tickets for October 2019. Should be quite the show.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No one's said Beyonce.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> No one's said Beyonce.





vadsy said:


> Beyoncé will probably reign supreme.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Quiet, Dave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Quiet, Dave!


Sorry


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Pink.
Lady Gaga is just too weird.

Nathan


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The weirder the better...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> The weirder the better...
> 
> View attachment 232606


I think she does weird well but can dish out the full norm too. She evolves and adapts, she's an artist, thats pretty cool. Meat dress one day, Tony Bennet classy piano duets the next and top it all of with acting and singing live off the floor for a movie soundtrack. I thought she was a gimmick when it all started up but I've changed my opinion of her completely.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nnieman said:


> Pink.
> Lady Gaga is just too weird.
> 
> Nathan


Justin is a great guitar player and its awesome to see him get the spotlight playing with Pink, she's alright in my book.


----------

